# My new Coppertone 1964 Schwinn American



## Casual dreamer (Apr 29, 2021)

A friend of mine brought this out to a recent auto swap and I knew it was going to come home with me! It's very nice and all original except the tires, I was shocked to see it still had the U.S.A. made chain! I'm going to get a set of repop Westwind whitewalls for it. I'm very happy to add this one to my collection!


----------



## fred h (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful bike nice score!


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 29, 2021)

Casual dreamer said:


> A friend of mine brought this out to a recent auto swap and I knew it was going to come home with me! It's very nice and all original except the tires, I was shocked to see it still had the U.S.A. made chain! I'm going to get a set of repop Westwind whitewalls for it. I'm very happy to add this one to my collection! View attachment 1400960
> 
> View attachment 1400961
> 
> ...



Great bike and bike shop decal !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful bike , enjoy it .


----------



## B607 (Apr 30, 2021)

I can't tell for sure, but it looks like it has a German front hub.  The US made front hub for those Americans were cheesy 3 piece jobs.  The German hub was a one piece.  Gary


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2021)

B607 said:


> I can't tell for sure, but it looks like it has a German front hub.  The US made front hub for those Americans were cheesy 3 piece jobs.  The German hub was a one piece.  Gary




Most of them had the Schwinn front hub. The heavy duty had the Bendix I believe.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 30, 2021)

Here's a pic of the front hub


----------



## B607 (May 1, 2021)

That's a German hub.  They had to use the cheesy ones on the American so they could say it was totally made in America.  I'd guess this hub/wheel was a replacement for the original.  Gary


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2021)

B607 said:


> That's a German hub.  They had to use the cheesy ones on the American so they could say it was totally made in America.  I'd guess this hub/wheel was a replacement for the original.  Gary




The hubs with that Schwinn script were actually made by Schwinn. Not sure where you got your information about it being a cheesy German made hub.


----------



## B607 (May 2, 2021)

_No, No!  Not made by Schwinn, made by Union in Germany.  The hub on the above bike is the good German hub used by Schwinn on most post war bikes well into the 60's.  The nuts are metric, not SAE.  It is the standard hub pictured above.  The cheesy hub I spoke of is a 3 piece hub (as opposed to the German one piece) and made in USA. (not shown)  They used the USA hub on the American so that they could say the American was totally made in America.  The above bike came with the cheesy hub and was replaced at some point with the better quality German hub.  Check any original American and you'll see it has a 3 piece hub made in USA and not the German hub you showed a pic of.  Gary _


----------



## Tim s (May 4, 2021)

Casual dreamer said:


> A friend of mine brought this out to a recent auto swap and I knew it was going to come home with me! It's very nice and all original except the tires, I was shocked to see it still had the U.S.A. made chain! I'm going to get a set of repop Westwind whitewalls for it. I'm very happy to add this one to my collection! View attachment 1400960
> 
> View attachment 1400961
> 
> ...



 Very nice bike, I love coppertone on the schwinn middleweights. Tim


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jul 20, 2021)

Schwinn script hub on a newly acquired 56 American.  I suspect orginal tires, tubes and the wheels too. Cones are stamped schwinn and the bearing cages are stamped made in USA.


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 21, 2021)

Clean ride!


----------

